# Biggest Marijuana Pipe In History!!!



## MarPassion (Apr 20, 2006)

*Ok, wanna see something cool?*


*That's quite a big pipe isn't?*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey i know someone just like that! always hate to take seconds behind old "iron lungs"


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

DAMN    thats HUGE


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 20, 2006)

*Holy crap. You could fit a few pounds in that bad boy. *


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Apr 20, 2006)

I wish we had that one today.WOW.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 3, 2007)

hey i seen that pipe before somone is smoking out of it in here lol  need a torch to light that sucker lol


----------



## berserker (Sep 3, 2007)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> *Ok, wanna see something cool?*
> 
> 
> *That's quite a big pipe isn't?*


HAHAHA Thats My Avatar.Now I have to find a new Avatar. Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 3, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> HAHAHA Thats My Avatar.Now I have to find a new Avatar. Keep it GREEN:hubba:



LOL! Thanks any ways MP, I have been seeing that pipe all around this forum


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2007)

So that really isn't Berserker after all.......

LOL.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 3, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> HAHAHA Thats My Avatar.Now I have to find a new Avatar. Keep it GREEN:hubba:


 
All this time, i thought it was a photoshop.

So thats an actual pipe??

impressive.. wonder if you could actually get a pull on that pipe..


----------



## the_riz (Sep 3, 2007)

looks to me like you can lol.. 

wow, whats with all the resurfacing threads recently?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 3, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> HAHAHA Thats My Avatar.Now I have to find a new Avatar. Keep it GREEN:hubba:


Aw berserker dont change it was just saying some one is smoking out of it lol that pipe fits you perfect


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 4, 2009)

DAMN now thats a pipe :hubba:


----------



## Ms. Nicesty (Jan 6, 2009)

Just looking at the picture gets me high. What I would do to be able to tell my grandkids one day how I hit that LOL


----------

